
Failures of Deep Learning - onuralp
https://simons.berkeley.edu/talks/shai-shalev-shwartz-2017-3-28
======
onuralp
See HN discussion on the related arxiv preprint:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13950423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13950423)

Most of the lectures from Representation Learning symposium held at Simons
Institute last month are made available online:
[https://simons.berkeley.edu/workshops/schedule/3750](https://simons.berkeley.edu/workshops/schedule/3750)

